

JavaScript Devs: Is It Still Worth Learning JQuery? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/04/27/javascript-devs-is-it-worth-learning-jquery/

======
Raphmedia
tl;dr, yes but don't rely on it for all your development.

